# Stakes Class



## Emmastace

Can someone please tell me the difference between a stakes class and the ones not called stakes please.


----------



## Spellweaver

Emmastace said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between a stakes class and the ones not called stakes please.


Breed classes are the "normal" show classes - ie Minor Puppy, puppy, junior, post grad etcetc. Stakes classes are "extra" to the breed classes and don't count towards any qualifications. They have prize money - sometimes a fiver but sometimes up to £100. You will be competing against all breeds eligible - for example, in the Puppy Stakes there could be entries from puppies in any of the breeds on that day.

You don't have to enter a breed class in order to enter a stakes class, but if you have already entered a dog in a breed class and then enter the same dog in a stakes class, the stakes class entry counts as a second entry and is usually cheaper.

The thing to remember is that if a dog is unbeaten in the breed but is beaten in a stakes class, he cannot go into the challenge for best dog, or best of breed, or group, or BIS. So if you have doubled entered a dog and he wins his class, best dog/bitch or BOB, you will need to withdraw from the stakes class so he can remain unbeaten. (You can't withdraw from breed classes to remain unbeaten, just stakes classes)


----------



## Emmastace

Spellweaver said:


> Breed classes are the "normal" show classes - ie Minor Puppy, puppy, junior, post grad etcetc. Stakes classes are "extra" to the breed classes and don't count towards any qualifications. They have prize money - sometimes a fiver but sometimes up to £100. You will be competing against all breeds eligible - for example, in the Puppy Stakes there could be entries from puppies in any of the breeds on that day.
> 
> You don't have to enter a breed class in order to enter a stakes class, but if you have already entered a dog in a breed class and then enter the same dog in a stakes class, the stakes class entry counts as a second entry and is usually cheaper.
> 
> The thing to remember is that if a dog is unbeaten in the breed but is beaten in a stakes class, he cannot go into the challenge for best dog, or best of breed, or group, or BIS. So if you have doubled entered a dog and he wins his class, best dog/bitch or BOB, you will need to withdraw from the stakes class so he can remain unbeaten. (You can't withdraw from breed classes to remain unbeaten, just stakes classes)


Thank you. Now all I need to know is how to cancel one of the classes


----------



## Spellweaver

To withdraw from a stakes class, you have to go to the show secretary and say you want to withdraw from whichever class. Some secretaries will give you a slip to give to the ring steward when they call in the class, some will just tell you to tell the ring steward. They will then mark in their KC returns that your dog was withdrawn.


----------



## Emmastace

Spellweaver said:


> To withdraw from a stakes class, you have to go to the show secretary and say you want to withdraw from whichever class. Some secretaries will give you a slip to give to the ring steward when they call in the class, some will just tell you to tell the ring steward. They will then mark in their KC returns that your dog was withdrawn.


Great thank you x


----------



## Spellweaver

Emmastace said:


> Great thank you x


You are very welcome - please feel free to ask about any other queries you have. Once you know what you're doing it's all very easy but when you first start out there is so much to learn it can seem daunting at times


----------



## Emmastace

Spellweaver said:


> You are very welcome - please feel free to ask about any other queries you have. Once you know what you're doing it's all very easy but when you first start out there is so much to learn it can seem daunting at times


Thank you x


----------

